

How do you measure a startup accelerator's success? - prasoongupta


======
bruceb
<http://www.coursebuffet.com> we put it up for indexing but it is not
officially launched yet.

------
bruceb
I see you applied to Y combinator, what is your startup?

~~~
prasoongupta
Had been working with my first startup for past 3 years www.techbuddy.co.in.
Now moving on to SeCheers.com,an online platform for collaboration of goals.

What about you?

------
prasoongupta
Anybody?

